# PEP - Indian



## sudhir3127 (Dec 18, 2011)

Hi Guys .. 
Need some serious help. I'm an Indian and currently working with an oil major in Muscat, Oman and wish to relocate to Singapore. I 'm eligible for a PEP visa ( earn >8K SGD) and plan to apply for one.. The following are my questions;

1. I'm a Chartered Accountant with 8 yrs experience in Corporate finance, M&A, and Investment banking. Do you guys think its worth a risk to come over to S'pore an try for a job? How difficult /easy it is to be in singapore and get a job?

2. I think the max time allowed to search a job under PEP is 6 months.. What time frame do you guys think should be a reasonable to get a job.

Appreciate your help guys.. Thanks for the replies.

Sudhir


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

for 1, my 2 cents ? Only you can decide ..

And how much it is worth ? again two person's DNS is not the same, and there are enough and more expats coming here .. and a fair number leaving without a job .. 

for 2, if you come here after CNY, 6 months is pretty good enough .. if not .. no comments.

As for PEP, if it was me, I would apply for it NOW, since the government just pulled the plug on EPEC and also cutting down on "schemes that attract foreigners. . "

You never know what comes next, as there is prediction of economic slow down ..


----------

